# [WORKAROUNDED] NetBeans vs. openjdk7



## freethread (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally I was able to use NetBeans IDE again on a VM running FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE. Today I upgraded stale ports, now NetBeans starts but cklose after few seconds (when it finished parsing projects), no errors, no core dumps, no java errors (run it with option -J-verbose), nothing. One of the updated ports was java/openjdk7 and I guess this is the source of my troubles.

I upgrade ports with portmaster, so there is a command, an option, something to not upgrade openjdk port? forever. When I will have a functioning NetBeans environment I will set that option to stop upgrading that crap. Thank you

P.S. I also have a VM with FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE p3 that I stop using it due to same problem, but this happened few weeks ago (1 or 2).


----------



## teetotal (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

I have netbeans working on a regular desktop.To rid of old work directories I use ports-mgmt/portupgrade with command ' portsclean -C ' or delete usr/ports and I refetch the ports before a build.   I also install openjdk6 with icedtea-web selected in the config dialog.


----------



## freethread (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

portmaster clean work directory of the current build port before start compiling, anyhow both netbeans and openjdk7 compile and install normally. I have (had) two VM systems, 32 and 64 bit both 9.2-RELEASE p3, essentially to build C++ sources. I don't often update ports, about every one or two months, so when I decide to update there are a lot of ports out-of-date. And more both systems has KDE4 installed. 

Few days after the 10.0 release announced, I upgraded the 64bit system to FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE, but before upgrading it I make an attemp to upgrade all ports. Failing that, I uninstalled all ports, removed all in /usr/local, /var/db/pkg and /var/db/ports, upgraded the system to last version with freebsd-update, then reinstalled the ports I usually use (portmaster, mc, perl, virtualbox-ose-additions, xorg and kde4, netbeans), all the other ports are pulled as dependencies, the installed port options are not always left at default, for example, in mc uncheck s-lang in favor of base system ncurses and check support for x11, in xorg uncheck hal support, select only the needed drivers and OpenGL support.

After that, the system was a bit more clean and all worked again. The only problematic port, installed few days later, was elinks, I unchecked the problematic option (fast memory usage) and I got installed. At the same time I thought to not upgrade the 32bit system to last release but only upgrade ports without removing and reinstalling, that is normally upgrading them. The time I spent to do that was three times respect to removing all ports and reinstalling. I know this is a particular period for ports, the port system is hot for changed policy, then I take my time and patiently upgraded all ports following /usr/ports/UPDATING directives. Some of them failed, I had to remove some problematic ports (some KDE4 ports) related to UPDATING file  entry:


```
20140107:
  AFFECTS: users of Qt 4 ports
  AUTHOR: makc@FreeBSD.org

  Qt 4 ports framework has been reworked, several ports have been renamed.
  To ease upgrading run the following set of commands:

  # pkg set -o devel/qt4-declarative:x11-toolkits/qt4-declarative
  # pkg set -o devel/qt4-qtestlib:devel/qt4-testlib
  # pkg set -o textproc/qt4-clucene:textproc/clucene-qt4
  # pkg set -o www/qt4-webkit:www/webkit-qt4
  # pkg set -o x11/qt4-opengl:graphics/qt4-opengl
```

Finally, both system was returned to their normal operations, but on 32bit system netbeans starts and close after few seconds, in the same way it happened yesterday on 64bit system. Both system run in VirtualBox VM, on my real machine (64bit FreeBSD-9.2_RELEASE p3), with no desktop environment, with 201 ports, all run flawlessly, but it's a DNS, e-mail, web local server.

I was used to have eclipse as primarily IDE, it stop working several months ago (it use openjdk6), so I decided to exclusively use netbeans, in the past it always worked as expected. Now, after solved the mono port installation issues http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=186786, I try to get netbeans work again and possibly freezing both openjdk7 and netbeans releases at the time they works. As I said, neither openjdk nor netbeans show errors, so it's not easy to figure out what they are doing under the hood.


----------



## freethread (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*



			
				teetotal said:
			
		

> I have netbeans working on a regular desktop.To rid of old work directories I use ports-mgmt/portupgrade with command ' portsclean -C ' or delete usr/ports and I refetch the ports before a build.   I also install openjdk6 with icedtea-web selected in the config dialog.



Perhaps you are right, the openjdk7 directory on the server is not the same as the one on 64bit machine (compared date only, not content, but this is wrong). On the server I ran portsnap today, on the VM system I ran yesterday before upgrading java. I have to investigate. Thank you for your suggestion


----------



## freethread (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

Some news. I uninstalled netbeans and openjdk7 with the following commands


```
# portmaster -e java/netbeans
# portmaster -e java/openjdk7
```

then removed the ports tree directory (removed also all distfiles, no matter, it's gone)


```
# rm -rf /usr/ports
```

refetched ports tree


```
# portsnap fetch extract
```

reinstalled openjdk7 and netbeans


```
# portmaster java/openjdk7
# portmaster java/netbeans
```

now running it on command line give me this


```
# netbeans-7.4
/usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv_open"

# netbeans-7.4 -nosplash
/usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv_open"
```

A things I changed one week ago: in console I have the following settings (tcsh)


```
setenv LANG en_US.UTF-8
setenv LC_ALL en_US.UTF-8
```

I installed misc/kde4-l10n-it port and set italian localization in KDE (the console variables are still the same as above). Netbeans had worked before upgrading openjdk7 though.


----------



## freethread (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

Now, on the other VM, the one still in 9.2-RELEASE, the 32bit. I uninstalled netbeans and openjdk7, and reinstalled eclipse-devel (Juno) as it was few months ago, obviously I lost all plugins (CDT, PDT, EPIC and few others, but, no matter, it's gone). It seems it works again.

Now I'm reinstalling netbeans. This machine is a mess, it should be better if I unistall all ports, clean the system and reinstall what I need but it take too much time. Both Xfce4 and KDE4 are installed, I don't know if it matters.


----------



## freethread (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

On 32bit VM, the reinstalled netbeans (without wiping out port tree) still start, load last project, then close without error messages.

Anyhow, today I see a new version of openjdk7 (now on 64bit VM again). Installing is in progress...


----------



## freethread (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

No way to have netbeans running. Also run command

`# portmaster -f -r netbeans`

it rebuilt and reinstalled 61 ports with same result


```
# netbeans-7.4
/usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv_open"

# netbeans-7.4 -nosplash
/usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv_open"
```


----------



## ahhyes (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

+1

Same issue, fresh install of FreeBSD 10. Installed netbeans 7.4 via pkg. Netbeans starts then just vanishes after a few seconds (one can get to the main IDE screen and menus, but you have only a few seconds before it just abruptly vanishes). No clues anywhere as to why.


----------



## ahhyes (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

Truss output:

I have a suspicion there is a netbeans java updater applet that is vomiting for some reason and the IDE is closing?:


```
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/download/netbeans.dirs",0x7fffffffc4c8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/sbin/rm",0x7fffffffcc10)			 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/bin/rm",{ mode=-r-xr-xr-x ,inode=14206239,size=15600,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
vfork()						 = 5439 (0x153f)
getpgrp()					 = 5262 (0x148e)
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=0 },0x0,0x0)		 = 5439 (0x153f)
vfork()						 = 5440 (0x1540)
getpgrp()					 = 5262 (0x148e)
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=0 },0x0,0x0)		 = 5440 (0x1540)
wait4(-1,0x7fffffffcca4,WNOHANG,0x0)		 ERR#10 'No child processes'
fork()						 = 5441 (0x1541)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGCHLD,{ 0x40f620 0x0 ss_t },{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=0 },WNOHANG,0x0)		 = 0 (0x0)
SIGNAL 20 (SIGCHLD)
sigsuspend(0x7fffffffce28,0x7fffffffce24,0x1,0x0,0x0,0xa) ERR#4 'Interrupted system call'
sigreturn(0x7fffffffc880,0x1,0x7fffffffc880,0x0,0x0,0xa) ERR#4 'Interrupted system call'
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=2 },WNOHANG,0x0)		 = 5441 (0x1541)
sigaction(SIGCHLD,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)		 = 0 (0x0)
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/download/netbeans.dirs",0x7fffffffc848) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc588) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc4c8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc848) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc828) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/nb/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ergonomics/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/ide/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extide/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/java/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/apisupport/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/webcommon/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/websvccommon/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/enterprise/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/mobility/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/profiler/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/python/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/php/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/identity/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/harness/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/cnd/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/dlight/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/groovy/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/extra/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javacard/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc368) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc798) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/netbeans-7.4/javafx/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc778) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/new_updater",0x7fffffffc588) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/download/install_later.xml",0x7fffffffc418) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/download",O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,057) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/deactivate/deactivate_later.txt",0x7fffffffc4c8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/deactivate/to_disable.txt",0x7fffffffc848) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/update/deactivate/to_uninstall.txt",0x7fffffffc828) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.netbeans/7.4/var/restart",0x7fffffffc788) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
process exit, rval = 2
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

If you upgraded from a previous version of FreeBSD make sure you don't have converters/libiconv installed. FreeBSD 10.0 has it's own implementation and the port may be conflicting. 


```
20130904:
  AFFECTS: 10-CURRENT users with any port depending on converters/libiconv
  AUTHOR: madpilot@FreeBSD.org

  10-CURRENT after r254273 (committed on August 13, 2013) has an
  implementation of iconv enabled by default in libc.

  Due to this change some major overhauling of the ports tree has
  been necessary to move the ports to using that implementation.

  People using pkgng binary packages should have little problems,
  "pkg upgrade" will update all software to not depend on libiconv
  anymore, once updated packages are available. Please make sure to
  perform a "pkg autoremove" after that and check that libiconv is
  correctly removed by it.

  If you are using ports the update requires some manual intervention.
  The following procedure should be followed:

  # pkg query %ro libiconv >ports_to_update
  # pkg delete -f libiconv
  # cat ports_to_update | xargs portmaster

  or:

  # pkg query %ro libiconv >ports_to_update
  # pkg delete -f libiconv
  # cat ports_to_update | xargs portupgrade -f
```


----------



## freethread (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If you upgraded from a previous version of FreeBSD make sure you don't have converters/libiconv installed. FreeBSD 10.0 has it's own implementation and the port may be conflicting.



Yes, it's a libiconv business. I installed another VM (amd64-disc1 10.0-RELEASE), then the ports portmaster, mc, xorg and kde4. When finished, installed virtualbox-ose-additions and failed (libiconv open/close functions), there are fresh PRs about it.

The ports misc/mc and devel/glib20 are the first installed that depends from libiconv, after installing kde4 they are now:


```
# pkg info -r libiconv
libiconv-1.14_1:
        glib-2.36.3_2
        mc-4.8.11
        speech-dispatcher-0.8
        qt4-corelib-4.8.5_2
        gamin-0.1.10_6
        cairo-1.10.2_7,2
        gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2
        gstreamer-0.10.36
        gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_3,3
        dbus-glib-0.100.2
        avahi-app-0.6.31_1
        polkit-0.105_2
        consolekit-0.4.3
        enchant-1.6.0_2
        liblqr-1-0.4.1_6
        atk-2.8.0
        gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2
        libgsf-1.14.28
        libcroco-0.6.8
        harfbuzz-0.9.25_1
        pango-1.34.1_1
        gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
        gtk2-2.24.22_1
        librsvg2-2.36.4
        ghostscript9-9.06_4
        ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
        poppler-0.24.4
        libqalculate-0.9.7_2
        gstreamer-plugins-flite-0.10.23_1,3
        libIDL-0.8.14_1
        ORBit2-2.14.19
        vala-0.20.1
        gconf2-2.32.0_3
        pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
        gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
        glib-networking-2.36.2
        libsoup-2.40.3_2
        gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_1
        gstreamer-plugins-gnonlin-0.10.17
        mjpegtools-2.0.0_4
        glibmm-2.36.2,1
        libxml++-2.34.2
        gtkmm24-2.24.4
        gstreamermm-0.10.10.2
        py27-gobject-2.28.6_3
        libmms-0.6.2
        upower-0.9.7_3
```

I forgot to uncheck multimedia while installing kde4, I will remove them 'by hand'. I'm an mc addicted, so before removing it I will try to uncheck the iconv option.

I don't know why some ports do not work if they are linked against libiconv, but for ports with complicated ad deep dependencies maybe it happens. What I don't understand is why it happens on a 9.2-RELEASE-p3 (my first 32bit VM).

I will wait for a solution, in the while I work without an IDE or try to set-up the eclipse remote debugging. Ports are updated about everyday, I guess there will be a solution. The one in UPDATING in @SirDice post, doesn't work, I ran that commands on the 64bit VM but the ports still pulls libiconv, I will try again.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## freethread (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

I'm trying a 'workaround'. Unconditioned uninstalled libiconv

`# pkg delete -f libiconv`

now there are a lot of broken dependencies. Installed `virtualbox-ose-additions`

`# portmaster emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions`

done with no errors and without pulling libiconv

installing netbeans

`# portmaster java/netbeans`

It's in progress... when it will finish, I will try to reinstall mc with iconv option unchecked and try to restore all other ports with broken libiconv dependencies, one at a time to see which try to pull libiconv in a FreeBSD 10.0 fresh installation and post results.


----------



## freethread (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

openjdk7 and netbeans was successful installed. The entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING mentioned by @SirDice say something about glib20


```
20130904:
  AFFECTS: 10-CURRENT users with any port depending on converters/libiconv
  AUTHOR: madpilot@FreeBSD.org

  10-CURRENT after r254273 (committed on August 13, 2013) has an
  implementation of iconv enabled by default in libc.

  NOTE: after r341775 (committed on January 29, 2014) and other
  following commits, a few ports, including devel/glib20, depend
  on the devel/libiconv again due to missing functionality in the
  base iconv implementation.

  Due to this change some major overhauling of the ports tree has
  been necessary to move the ports to using that implementation.

  People using pkgng binary packages should have little problems,
  "pkg upgrade" will update all software to not depend on libiconv
  anymore, once updated packages are available. Please make sure to
  perform a "pkg autoremove" after that and check that libiconv is
  correctly removed by it.

  If you are using ports the update requires some manual intervention.
  The following procedure should be followed:

  # pkg query %ro libiconv >ports_to_update
  # pkg delete -f libiconv
  # cat ports_to_update | xargs portmaster

  or:

  # pkg query %ro libiconv >ports_to_update
  # pkg delete -f libiconv
  # cat ports_to_update | xargs portupgrade -f
```

I don't know what exactly means, I guess is something like "If you have glib20 installed you can do nothing to fix that". At the moment I have virtualbox-ose-additions, openjdk7 and netbeans installed and some ports with missing dependencies (still not tested).

Now I reinstall libiconv to restore missing dependency and all should work again. However when new versions of virtualbox-ose-additions, openjdk7 and netbeans will come out, I will run in the same troubles if not a solution at that time, at the moment I freeze all ports and do the same thing on the two original VMs.


----------



## freethread (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: NetBeans vs. openjdk7*

Yes, it works. On the original x64 machine in VM, I uninstalled libiconv, then installed netbeans (and openjdk7 as dependency). In this situation KDE doesn't start due to libiconv missing dependency of few files. Reinstalled libiconv then KDE starts and netbeans starts and stay open.

But... two days ago there was a whole KDE upgrade and I should upgrade it (no matter, I don't), doing this I don't know if netbeans and openjdk7 will be affected in any way. Actually the packages that depend on libiconv are


```
# pkg info -r libiconv
libiconv-1.14_1:
        mono-3.2.3
        glib-2.36.3_2
        ORBit2-2.14.19
```

KDE was built with the following options


```
┌─────────────────────────────── kde-4.10.5_1 ─────────────────────────────────┐
	│ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
	│ │ [x] KDEACCESSIBILITY  Accessibility applications                         │ │
	│ │ [x] KDEADMIN          Administration utilities                           │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEARTWORK        Additional screensavers and wallpapers             │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEBINDINGS       Bindings for programming languages                 │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEEDU            Entertaining, educational programs                 │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEGAMES          Collection of games                                │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEGRAPHICS       Graphics utilities                                 │ │
	│ │ [ ] KDEMULTIMEDIA     Multimedia applications                            │ │
	│ │ [x] KDENETWORK        Network-related programs                           │ │
	│ │ [x] KDEPLASMA         Extra plasmoids and plugins for Plasma             │ │
	│ │ [x] KDESDK            Software development kit                           │ │
	│ │ [x] KDETOYS           Miscellaneous small applications                   │ │
	│ │ [x] KDEUTILS          Set of generic utilities                           │ │
	│ │ [x] KDEWEBDEV         Web development environment                        │ │
	│ │─────────────────────────────────── PIM ──────────────────────────────────│ │
	│ │ (*) KDEPIM            Personal information management                    │ │
	│ │ ( ) KDEPIM44          KDE-Pim 4.4 (legacy version)                       │ │
	│ └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │
	├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
	│                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                           │
	└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```


----------



## NaittoyBliankuto (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, I encountered the same error as you when starting Netbeans 7.4, it would say libiconv_open undefined.

After an entire night & and early hours searching and debugging, I reverted to a simple solution. The problem is because OpenJDK7 is currently not building properly on FreeBSD 10, npt, instrument and splashscreen will report iconv symbols undefined

First let me link these related issues:
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/po ... 88048.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 87492.html
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Re ... 64772.html

To cut things short, I tried to make OpenJDK7 work with native iconv, the port's Makefile contains a "hack" to "enforce" the use of native iconv by removing -liconv links. However it doesn't solve the problem because in the port's files/patch-set there are patches that adds not only -liconv but also the include path to /usr/local/include, which is where libiconv's iconv.h resides (as opposed to /usr/include). This meant that libiconv's headers were being used and not native's in /usr/include.

I tried for a long time to make native work, even after I modified patch-set to remove all -liconv and /usr/local/include and added a -include flag to point to the native iconv.h it would still try to include libiconv's header, which would then conflict with the native's header which I added as the first argument (I get conflicting types and redfiniition errors on 3 structs).

I'm a complete novice on FreeBSD and C[++] programming who's just getting started, so in the end, I gave up and reverted back to a simple fix I discovered, which is just to use libiconv by removing the native enforcement hack on the port's Makefile. Now at least I have working Netbeans and Java.


```
--- Makefile.bak	2014-03-06 00:16:32.000000000 +0800
+++ Makefile	2014-03-06 07:27:50.000000000 +0800
@@ -141,13 +141,6 @@
 post-patch:
 	@${REINPLACE_CMD} "s|%%LOCALBASE%%|${LOCALBASE}|" \
 		${WRKSRC}/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm/os_bsd.cpp
-.if empty(ICONV_LIB)
-	@${REINPLACE_CMD} 's| -liconv||' \
-		${WRKSRC}/Makefile \
-		${WRKSRC}/jdk/make/sun/splashscreen/Makefile \
-		${WRKSRC}/jdk/make/java/npt/Makefile \
-		${WRKSRC}/jdk/make/java/instrument/Makefile
-.endif
 
 .if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MTZUPDATE}
 pre-install:
```


----------



## freethread (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not an hacker and I don't like hack. The libiconv conflict is the same as the ncurses conflict. There is a simple solution but I guess the FreeBSD developers and porters will not like it. A radical solution.

What I understood for my solution (workaround is more appropriate) is:
When istalling a port that do not like libiconv in the ports tree and that library is installed in the system, I uninstall it, build the port and reinstall it.

The day this confilct will vanish, I no more will care about it. I don't know when that day will come, so at a random time, when one of that ports should be upgraded or recompiled, I try to compile it without the workaround, if it compile I will no more apply the workaround. It happened yesterday with emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions, it didn't compiled few days ago, yesterday did.

This thread starts with a 'complain' about OpenJDK, because I was a bit angry and (wrongly) thought OpenJDK was guilty, so no one should take this as an attack against Java. Few people hear what I say when things like this happen (fortunately).


----------



## NaittoyBliankuto (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, seems like they've updated the ports :beergrin a patch was made 2 days before I did my workaround, now it builds and uses the native iconv.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/186956

worked for me after a rebuild.


----------



## freethread (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes upgraded ports tonight and both libiconv and openjdk7 built. It's too 'dangerous' to leave ports of that weight not building. Thanks to FreeBSD developers and porters, I hope my tests was useful to solve the conflicts.


----------

